# IPv6 is now available on ShoveHost VPS!



## shovenose (Jun 14, 2013)

Please open a ticket to get it on your VPS


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow! Great announcement. Really detailed.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 14, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Wow! Great announcement. Really detailed.


Detailed announcement coming soon and all customers are getting emailed tomorrow once I'm sure all bugs are worked out. And, to clarify, this is how it works:

-VPS do not have IPv6 by default

-Max of 50 IPv6 per IPv4 per VPS


----------



## Mun (Jun 14, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Wow! Great announcement. Really detailed.


 

Troll comment GO!

Mun


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 14, 2013)

Was this something you needed to do some work to implement, or was it the datacenter that finally made it available? I have two VPSes in the AIS DC, one with you and one with another provider (though the two IPs are in the same /24), and I'm wondering if since you have IPv6, I can count on the other provider (SwiftVM) announcing it soon.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this native IPv6 or is it tunneled IPv6?


----------



## darknessends (Jun 14, 2013)

Shovehost - How many nodes do you have now ?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 14, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> Is this native IPv6 or is it tunneled IPv6?


Presumably native. Check out the datacenter's AS info: AS6130.


----------



## Leyton (Jun 14, 2013)

CaliHop has been passing v6 out to it's clients today, so *@D. Strout*, I imagine SwiftVM should be on their way to adding their new allocation.


----------



## drmike (Jun 14, 2013)

Man folks are hostile to Mr. Shovehost.

I think it's great that Shovehost offers native IPV6, but Colocrossing doesn't


----------



## nocom (Jun 14, 2013)

What was that?

delete with running?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for letting us shovenose. Great to see AIS has finally gotten that set up. I've ticketed SwiftVM to see if they've got an allocation.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 14, 2013)

shovenose said:


> -Max of 50 IPv6 per IPv4 per VPS


 

You offer OpenVZ, right?  Might want to warn your clients that actually having that many IPs on a single instance will seriously delay startup/reboot times for that VM.  And if you have a node full of 50+ IP VMs crash... you could likely finish a short novel before those VMs are all back online (not wishing it on you or anything, just pointing out something you might not have noticed yet).


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## D. Strout (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 15, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> That's what y'all told me when I asked for a bunch of extra IPv4s on a BuyVM box once, but I've never experienced it. You're the provider, you'd know best, but I've never seen it, though I have several VPSes with 50+ IPv6.


Yar, it's typically not noticeable until you get into the higher numbers... but give an inch and they'll take a mile.. offer 50 and they'll somehow justify how that absolutely have to have 100+ IRC vhosts  .  I honestly don't remember if we approved your request or not (If I handled it, and it was for say 30 or less v4, it should've been approved... we just like to give an explanation when there's a chance we might say no to something).


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## shovenose (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm just gonna answer questions in order...


It took some pushing to encourage my server provider CaliHop to get it rolling. Finally my friend who is like best friends with Joe (CaliHop owner) got a text saying IPv6 is ready. I was there at at the time, read the text, submitted a ticket asking for my allocation. I had it and set it up today.


I have 2 VPS nodes.


I think 50 is a reasonable limit for IPv6. It should not cause instability.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW my addresses don't work. I've ticketed about it and am informed it is being worked on, but IPv6 is still not immediately available.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I've ticketed SwiftVM to see if they've got an allocation.


...Which they do. I'm told they'll have it online by Monday.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 15, 2013)

shovenose said:


> It should not cause instability.


I never said it did... I was giving some advice on a specific situation, which it seems you read right over.  But if it works for you, then godspeed sir


----------



## shovenose (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## D. Strout (Jun 15, 2013)

IPv6 is up and running on my Shovehost box.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 15, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> IPv6 is up and running on my Shovehost box.


Yep, sorry for the problem - I forgot that some of the Supermicro motherboards we use have eth0 and eth1 swapped... I had applied the IPv6 configuration to both, partially, which meant some of our customers were unable to use their IPv6. But hey, it works now  Hope you find it satisfactory!


----------

